# SoCal Mega Herf VI 2005



## poker

Ok folks, its that time of year again to put out the word...

*SoCal MegaHerf VI® is on for the Fourth of July Weekend in Gardena, CA!!!*

All registered Club Stogie members as of this post are welcome.
Were expecting 75 or so folks.

Friday July 1st is the pre herf (much smaller but lotta fun just the same)
4pm till midnight

Saturday July 2ed is the main event. (much larger and seriously fun)
12 noon till whenever (usually goes on till 1am-3am)

There will be raffle prizes galore, an auction, a dorra singles auction (you gotta experience this lol), food, drink, cigars, coffee, cakes, desserts, etc.

(raffle & auction donations are always welcome no matter what it is)

All profits from this event will go to a local Los Angeles charity. (I'm pretty sure we decided on the Children of the Night Foundation)

The cost you ask?????

Just like all previous events in SoCal....zero. Yep, there is no admission fee. Zip, nada, in other words....free. All food & beverages are provided by the SoCal Crew. Feel free to bring your own "special" beverages if you like!!!

Come down (or up) and join us for a great weekend & make this a 4th of July weekend to remember!!!! See you here!!!!!

For more information email me at:

[email protected]

(security provided by local law enforcement, Jessie, and Zipcode)


----------



## hollywood

whooohoooo! i'm trying to solidify my vacatation approval. then book our flights! got the grnd-parents consent for siting our son. we shoul dbe golden! can't wait!!


----------



## IHT

i've got my plane ticket, hotel res., and all i need is a car rental (hertz gold member here).

i asked prior, but how do you go about gathering donated things (cigars/accessories) for the "auction"? 
i'm bringing a Petroglyph Designs Poker to donate (if it gets finished in time).

can't wait to meet up with you guys/gals in person.


----------



## poker

You can either mail it or bring it with you. Whichever is more convienent.


----------



## IHT

poker said:


> You can either mail it or bring it with you. Whichever is more convienent.


i've been pondering that, considering the airlines nowadays. i might mail it to you prior.


----------



## cigarflip

I guess I came in way too early for the SoCal herf. It was great to see the group again last Saturday and it was nice to meet Jerry and Gabe. See you all on the July 4th weekend!


----------



## dayplanner

I'm going to go check air fares right now! Might even be worth driving.

I'M IN!!!

BTW, any good suggestions on how to explain this to the wife?  

Is there anyone bringing there non-smoking wife? Would there be a "breathable" environment nearby for one?


----------



## seagarsmoker

Can't think of a better time than the annual SoCal herf! 
Looking forward to seeing the SoCal crew again and all the other great folks who attend every year.


----------



## poker

Franksmith said:


> I'm going to go check air fares right now! Might even be worth driving.
> 
> I'M IN!!!
> 
> BTW, any good suggestions on how to explain this to the wife?
> 
> Is there anyone bringing there non-smoking wife? Would there be a "breathable" environment nearby for one?


Frankensmith,

yes quite a few of the guys bring their wifes / girlfriends so no worries.


----------



## filly

Franksmith said:


> I'm going to go check air fares right now! Might even be worth driving.
> 
> I'M IN!!!
> 
> BTW, any good suggestions on how to explain this to the wife?
> 
> Is there anyone bringing there non-smoking wife? Would there be a "breathable" environment nearby for one?


Frank, it's all outdoors, so no problem with breathing!


----------



## filly

IHT said:


> i've got my plane ticket, hotel res., and all i need is a car rental (hertz gold member here).
> 
> i asked prior, but how do you go about gathering donated things (cigars/accessories) for the "auction"?
> i'm bringing a Petroglyph Designs Poker to donate (if it gets finished in time).
> 
> can't wait to meet up with you guys/gals in person.


Greg, you might not need a car rental depending on where you are staying and length of trip. I and several others will be picking people up at the airport (short jaunt to poker's from there) and if anyone else is staying at your hotel, you could always catch a ride. Either way, someone will pick you up, if you want.


----------



## filly

hollywood said:


> whooohoooo! i'm trying to solidify my vacatation approval. then book our flights! got the grnd-parents consent for siting our son. we shoul dbe golden! can't wait!!


Hollywood, you still planning on staying at our place? LMK so I can save you room!


----------



## Matt R

For the first time in five years I will more than likely not be able to make it.


----------



## MTusa

Unfortunately, I will also not be able to attend the official events this year. My German buddy Sven from SD, who you have all met and who has attended with me for the past 3 years, is getting married that Saturday. To make matters worse, his rehearsal dinner is Friday night and I am the best man. If I can somehow make time, I may drive up on thursday if you guys are available.


----------



## cigartexan

You know I'm gonna be there


----------



## cigartexan

Matt R said:


> For the first time in five years I will more than likely not be able to make it.


Would anyone really notice?  Seriously, that sucks Matt! We'll see you at LOLH for sure then.


----------



## Matt R

cigartexan said:


> Would anyone really notice?


Probably just Kelly, since his bathroom will smell a lot better! LMAO!!!

If there's anyway I can squeeze in for a day I will, but it's not looking likely. See you all at LOL V though, I hope.


----------



## Havanaaddict

Matt R said:


> Probably just Kelly, since his bathroom will smell a lot better! LMAO!!!
> 
> If there's anyway I can squeeze in for a day I will, but it's not looking likely. See you all at LOL V though, I hope.


Sorrry you will not make it this year you will be missed


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Dang it! I'll be up north for my dad's 70th Bday. There's always next year....


----------



## seagarsmoker

cigartexan said:


> Would anyone really notice?  Seriously, that sucks Matt! We'll see you at LOLH for sure then.


   

Sorry to hear your not going Matt.


----------



## filly

I bet poker's couch will be happy he isn't going...who's gonna be the coffee biatch then? Maybe SVNATE? lmao

Sorry to hear you won't be making it Matt. I'll take all Matt's free cigars!  
I'll smokem for you Matt and tell you how they were!


----------



## IHT

filly said:


> and if anyone else is staying at your hotel, you could always catch a ride. Either way, someone will pick you up, if you want.


i think i'll be one giving rides. coppertop, lasciviousxxx and i are staying at the same hotel (residence inn on el segundo). so, i'll be driving the 3 of us. 
the car is not a problem, dustin is roughly the size of a pre-teen, so he can rid in back and be comfy in a ford focus for $24/day.


----------



## poker

Sorry to hear both MattR & MTusa wont be able to make it this year. You will both be missed by all I am sure.

MTusa: call or email me...I have a possible client for you (me). I need some tax advice on a business venture.


----------



## seagarsmoker

poker said:


> Sorry to hear both MattR & MTusa wont be able to make it this year. You will both be missed by all I am sure.
> 
> MTusa: call or email me...I have a possible client for you (me). I need some tax advice on a business venture.


Sorry to read you won't be making it either MTusa.
Oh well, I'll be having a smoke with you this weekend down in "nOrleans'. Hope you can make it to LOLH V.

Hey poker, are those 'poker look-a-like dolls' a big hit? :tg :tg :tg :r


----------



## coppertop

I'll be there...I am seriously pumped. Matt wish you could make it man. You are amoung the many I was looking forward to meeting. I will hopefully make it up to LOLH in OCT. See you all in a few months


----------



## poker

No, JB...they suck :r


----------



## drill

coppertop said:


> I'll be there...I am seriously pumped. Matt wish you could make it man. You are amoung the many I was looking forward to meeting. I will hopefully make it up to LOLH in OCT. See you all in a few months


--------------------
Now Thats Funny!
lookin forward to meeting Ratt WHY?
You gotta bunch of good cigars you wanting someone to mooch?
:r 
k


----------



## drill

You Know I'll be there.

been to long since i been to the southbay area (wasnt able to make my winter trip this year, and gotta be there for the annual 25/250 meeting)
not to mention the gardena bowl

bringing lynn and her sister along this year and will be making a full visit,vacation out of it

mike(tusa) i'll be in LA from wednesday the 29th till wednesday the 6th
lets hook up for a smoke!

k


----------



## zemekone

Ill be out of the country, butill be smoking with you guys in spirit. Yes poker ill smoke that that_____ on july 4th!


----------



## dayplanner

I'm thinking I am going to drive down Friday to make the first day and then drive back early Sunday morning sometime after the big herf. I will probably sleep in the van and I have plenty of room for more if anybody wants to head down with me. No need to help with gas... I'd be paying for it anyway so feel free to let me know... the more the merrier and an extra person or two sure would make the drive a lot easier.

Only one warning... it will be my Honda Odyssey mini van which I use for work (Realtor) so we will not be able to smoke during the ride.


----------



## dayplanner

Oops... must have accidentally bumped into this


----------



## WillyGT

This sounds sooo Cool! Im already planning this along cause i dont wanna miss it


----------



## coppertop

drill said:


> --------------------
> Now Thats Funny!
> lookin forward to meeting Ratt WHY?
> You gotta bunch of good cigars you wanting someone to mooch?
> :r
> k


 :r No....none that he would want. I'll be bringing Swishers and Backwoods......top shelf only baby!!!!


----------



## Matt R

coppertop said:


> :r No....none that he would want. I'll be bringing Swishers and Backwoods......top shelf only baby!!!!


Hold 'em close, poker loves the Backwoods.....


----------



## poker

Yeah, gotta give to Big Al


----------



## MoTheMan

Of course, I'll be there. LMK if people need rides from airports etc...
I'll be picking up Bruce5 here at the OC airport on Friday. We're planning on the FridayPre-herf, the Saturday herf, and the Sunday Post-herf!! :w


----------



## drill

Matt R said:


> Hold 'em close, poker loves the Backwoods.....


matt ,
they was talkin bout backwoods cigars not sheep!

:r :r :r

k


----------



## IHT

LasciviousXXX, Coppertop, and I should be there in time for the pre-herf friday night... i know i'm leaving on sunday though, so i'll miss the sunday pool-party (if that was in the schedule this year).


----------



## Bruce5

Looks lilke Mo already said I will be there. 
I would just like to say.....I can't wait!

.


----------



## soulskater

drill said:


> You Know I'll be there.
> 
> been to long since i been to the southbay area (wasnt able to make my winter trip this year, and gotta be there for the annual 25/250 meeting)
> not to mention the gardena bowl
> 
> k


Hey Kerry, Its the 20/250. I dont know if I can swing the 25 part... well maybe I can. Sorry to hear that Matt and Mike wont make it out.

-J
SoCal Security


----------



## drill

soulskater said:


> Hey Kerry, Its the 20/250. I dont know if I can swing the 25 part... well maybe I can. Sorry to hear that Matt and Mike wont make it out.
> 
> -J
> SoCal Security


 well j eat some more cake bro, yeah you are right though 20/250

i just dont remember to well when i aint gotta worry about it lol
me and zip was talking about it last weekend.

remind zip to have that video of ralph ready for viewing when i get there ok

k


----------



## Ralphanator

I'll be there 4 sure but does the Kinder genteler Ralphanator have to show up??? or can the Regular Asshole Ralphanator show up??

LMK cause I need to know which Material I'll be doing at 9pm...LOL!


Drill What ****ing Video?? LOL!


----------



## poker

> Drill What ****ing Video??


the one thats on the web now Ralph. Yes, its there if you know where to look LOL


----------



## Havanaaddict

poker said:


> the one thats on the web now Ralph. Yes, its there if you know where to look LOL


O' that is some funny shit :r :r


----------



## Hbooker

Just confirming,
Wayne and Myself called a roadtrip!

Yeah !
Boy do I need one...

Hbooker...


----------



## drill

Ralphanator said:


> I'll be there 4 sure but does the Kinder genteler Ralphanator have to show up??? or can the Regular Asshole Ralphanator show up??
> 
> LMK cause I need to know which Material I'll be doing at 9pm...LOL!
> 
> Drill What ****ing Video?? LOL!


----------------------
well if their is a vote i vote for the regular ralph

i was a little worried with the sissified,extra civalized actin ralph last year
i thought perhaps he had some bad disease or terminal illness or somethin
and wasnt feelin right!
:r :r :r 
k
ps
the funny video ralph!


----------



## Ralphanator

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! That Video!!!! :r


----------



## Matt R

FlipFlop won't be there, so the "real" Ralph can show up. :r


----------



## Brandon

drill said:


> remind zip to have that video of ralph ready for viewing when i get there ok
> 
> k


Screw that, just send me the link to the video!!!


----------



## poker

Anyone wanna host a 91.4M sized video of Ralphanator? lol


----------



## filly

Ralph has given a new definition to the word Karaoke in this video! LMAOROTF


----------



## Deem

Planning on seeing everybody again this year :w 
What will we do without Matt?
Where's the ralphie video??


----------



## Matt R

Deem said:


> What will we do without Matt?


I know..... it's going to be weird to not sleep on Kelly's couch in the month of July. LMAO!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Six weeks from today, pokers patio! :w :w :w


----------



## robmcd

unfortunately i should be there with my little rubber girl (3 holes, no waiting)... but no big butts please. kelly, i'll mail out my jew-contributions ahead of time- i'll send you a heads-up before i do. my dad's still in the hospital since a couple of weeks before xmas, so my schedule is contingent on his health. ...mike- i'll probly be up in YC before socal... i'll let you know. what the hell happened to phil?


----------



## seagarsmoker

robmcd said:


> unfortunately i should be there with my little rubber girl (3 holes, no waiting)... but no big butts please. kelly, i'll mail out my jew-contributions ahead of time- i'll send you a heads-up before i do. my dad's still in the hospital since a couple of weeks before xmas, so my schedule is contingent on his health. ...mike- i'll probly be up in YC before socal... i'll let you know. what the hell happened to phil?


Glad your going to make it and hope your dads health improves.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Well it makes me *extremely* sad to say but..................... because of _unavoidable _ personal issues I will not be able to attend this years SoCal HERF 

I was really looking forward to meeting everyone and having a damn good weekend but alas apparently it was not to be.... even though I already had plane tickets and hotel reservations :sb

I'm really sorry I won't be there but I still hope to make it out there eventually and meet up with everyone. I was really looking forward to meeting Poker, Bruce5, Mo, IHT, Coppertop, Filly and all the other LLG's whom I look up to and respect. My heart will be there with you guys and gals. Have fun and have some awesome smokes for me

Dustin - XXX


----------



## coppertop

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well it makes me *extremely* sad to say but..................... because of _unavoidable _ personal issues I will not be able to attend this years SoCal HERF
> 
> I was really looking forward to meeting everyone and having a damn good weekend but alas apparently it was not to be.... even though I already had plane tickets and hotel reservations :sb
> 
> I'm really sorry I won't be there but I still hope to make it out there eventually and meet up with everyone. I was really looking forward to meeting Poker, Bruce5, Mo, IHT, Coppertop, Filly and all the other LLG's whom I look up to and respect. My heart will be there with you guys and gals. Have fun and have some awesome smokes for me
> 
> Dustin - XXX


PM sent in reply Dustin....


----------



## poker

For those interested in the Ralphanator mpeg (caution: huge 91.4mb file):

ftp://192.168.1.152/ralph/

:r


----------



## seagarsmoker

4 weeks from today, I'll be leaving on a jet plane for SoCal VI!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Getting closer - 3 weeks from today we'll be heading for SoCal VI!


----------



## IHT

yep... i'll be out there for the pre-herf friday night... can't wait.... well, i guess i have to wait, but i'm having a hard time.


----------



## OpusEx

Last minute as usual LMAO, but "Barney is in da house!" I'm headed west on the 29th, be in SoCal on the 30th! Can't wait to see everybody!


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> All registered Club Stogie members as of this post are welcome.


Your original post is dated 05-09-05. I joined CS just this month, so technically, I am not welcome. :tg 
(Insert unavailable wink/just kidding smiley here)

Sounds like an awesome event.

Can I email you privately for details?

Peter


----------



## drill

OpusEx said:


> Last minute as usual LMAO, but "Barney is in da house!" I'm headed west on the 29th, be in SoCal on the 30th! Can't wait to see everybody!


YABBADABBA DOO!

k


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Your original post is dated 05-09-05. I joined CS just this month, so technically, I am not welcome. :tg
> (Insert unavailable wink/just kidding smiley here)
> 
> Sounds like an awesome event.
> 
> Can I email you privately for details?
> 
> Peter


I'll give him a reference Kelly (as if that carried any weight!). He's one of those IT guys though so that might exclude him right there! :tg


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> I'll give him a reference Kelly (as if that carried any weight!). He's one of those IT guys though so that might exclude him right there! :tg


I thought about giving you some props/credits for the reference but the slur on us IT guys nixed that idea. What was I thinking? :hn


----------



## gabebdog1

drill said:


> YABBADABBA DOO!
> 
> k


coolness both of you are going cant wait to meet you both


----------



## linusvanpelt

Hope its not too late to RSVP for this event...

Would love to come down, drop the family off at the in-laws, and party with all the gorillas!!!

please please PM me with the address. I'll probably drive down Friday AM and catch the afternoon festivities - then join up for the Saturday bash.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Michael you lucky F'N Dog!!! You're going to the SoCal HERF?

DAMN YOU!  I wish I could go with you Linus, however I do know that Slim is looking for a ride down to the SoCal Shindig, maybe you guys could carpool?

Well, I know you guys will have a great time and represent for the AZ Crew, our shirts won't be done by then but I'm sure you guys will do us proud. 

Have fun you lucky punks!


----------



## poker

linusvanpelt,

PM sent :z


----------



## seagarsmoker

Two weeks from right now, I'll be on my way to the herf! :w


----------



## Havanaaddict

10 days till the pre-herf  I am bringing a Bottle of RON ZACAPA 23YR RUM  Who is going to help me Drink it :al


----------



## Brandon

Not this year...

Just mail me the bottle.


----------



## filly

Sorry you can't make it this year Brandon. I'll just drink your portion of the RonZ and smoke all your cigars for you! ;-)


----------



## calistogey

Havanaaddict said:


> 10 days till the pre-herf  I am bringing a Bottle of RON ZACAPA 23YR RUM  Who is going to help me Drink it :al


Wow! Herfing some fine puros and some aged rum? Mmmm....I can only wish....


----------



## soulskater

Hey Barney, if your not bringing the corn chowder dont even think of showing up!


----------



## Bruce5

I am really looking forward to this. 
Have had my plane ticket and place to crash for a while. 
Just got a new travel-dor.
Just found my donation.
.
Starting to get together a list of cigars to bring/give..... 
......the best part of the preparation.


----------



## OpusEx

soulskater said:


> Hey Barney, if your not bringing the corn chowder dont even think of showing up!


Well, I ain't gonna be able to bring it on the plane, due to a stop in CO, but I'll see what I can do about making some where I'm gonna be staying when I get to SoCal


----------



## gabebdog1

Havanaaddict said:


> 10 days till the pre-herf  I am bringing a Bottle of RON ZACAPA 23YR RUM  Who is going to help me Drink it :al


Ill help you :al


----------



## linusvanpelt

Havanaaddict said:


> 10 days till the pre-herf  I am bringing a Bottle of RON ZACAPA 23YR RUM  Who is going to help me Drink it :al


I will definitely help tackle that excellent rum. Nice choice!


----------



## seagarsmoker

1 week to SoCal! :w :w :w


----------



## seagarsmoker

One week from today and we'll be herfing with pokers patio posse at the SoCal Mega pre-herf VI!  :w  :w


----------



## pnoon

seagarsmoker said:


> One week from today and we'll be herfing with pokers patio posse at the SoCal Mega pre-herf VI!


The countdown begins. 

Is there an estimated count of how many plan to attend?


----------



## CgarWyzrd

pnoon said:


> The countdown begins.
> 
> Is there an estimated count of how many plan to attend?


A bunch :w


----------



## gabebdog1

socal herf is coming yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!  . see ya alll there


----------



## cigartexan

Gotta go look through the humi to see what I'm gonna bring this year. Let's see, nothing for Jen...


----------



## gabebdog1

cigartexan said:


> Gotta go look through the humi to see what I'm gonna bring this year. Let's see, nothing for Jen...


OOOHHHH DAM!! hey tex I think jens working the door this year you dont get in unless you give her a freebie at the door


----------



## filly

cigartexan said:


> Gotta go look through the humi to see what I'm gonna bring this year. Let's see, nothing for Jen...


That's gonna cost you now! :r Now you are gonna have to sleep with the dogs!


----------



## Barrythevic

Quote:
Originally Posted by cigartexan
Gotta go look through the humi to see what I'm gonna bring this year. Let's see, nothing for Jen...



filly said:


> That's gonna cost you now! :r Now you are gonna have to sleep with the dogs!


 :r That's too funny!!!! Jack, you can always crash at my place if Jen throws you to the dogs!!!!!!!

Don't forget the after herf party at my place on Sunday.

P.S. Jack, I have Club Soda this year!!!!!


----------



## robmcd

cigartexan said:


> Gotta go look through the humi to see what I'm gonna bring this year. Let's see, nothing for Jen...


anything well aged for me is ok jack


----------



## Brandon

robmcd said:


> anything well aged for me is ok jack


That goes for cigars as well...


----------



## Havanaaddict

Brandon said:


> That goes for cigars as well...


 :r :r


----------



## robmcd

Brandon said:


> That goes for cigars as well...


brandon... you want something old? listen to this (but have alcohol close by)
http://www.aprilwinchell.com/multimedia/media/mp3/ANKA_TeenSpirit.MP3


----------



## Bruce5

Love that tune!


----------



## SlimDiesel

If I'm still welcomed to join in I'd like to come. I can weasel out of work, all set for the drive out, just need to find someplace to stay. Then I can meet the legends of CS.


----------



## poker

Come join us Slim. See you here!


----------



## Da Klugs

My wife’s parents 50th wedding anniversary is on the 2nd. Am sending a few things for fund raising.

Poker should get them on wed-Thursday.

Wanted to make sure you folks knew about one of them. I think it could be the single largest fund raiser in the entire event.

Contents:

One shrink wrapped Cremosa Cubana.

Charity Thoughts:

Pledge a $ amount per puff for Poker to smoke it. This could raise big bucks for a worthy cause. In fact, I'm sending 2 just in case you can guilt Mo into matching the effort.

I'm in for a buck a hit to start the process.

Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## IHT

yo, those of us with bad backs, will there be enough chairs, or should i snag one of those fold out kind on the way there?

can't wait... got all my confirmation #s (plane, hotel, car)...


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> yo, those of us with bad backs, will there be enough chairs, or should i snag one of those fold out kind on the way there?
> 
> can't wait... got all my confirmation #s (plane, hotel, car)...


you old bastage 

anything else you need.....colostomy bag? Teeth? Maybe a walker with some tennis balls on the feet?


----------



## poker

There should be enough chairs but feel free to bring your own folding type if you like!


----------



## IHT

coppertop said:


> you old bastage
> 
> anything else you need.....colostomy bag? Teeth? Maybe a walker with some tennis balls on the feet?


just a place to rest my nuts... your chin will suffice.

I'M TALKING ABOUT SOME PLANTERS HONEY ROASTED CASHEWS, PEOPLE!! get yer minds outta the gutter.


----------



## calistogey

Hi guys. I'm interested in attending the herf and smoking a few with you fine gentlemen if there's still room.


----------



## seagarsmoker

IHT said:


> yo, those of us with bad backs, will there be enough chairs, or should i snag one of those fold out kind on the way there?
> 
> can't wait... got all my confirmation #s (plane, hotel, car)...


Bring a cab of pre 94 habanos and start handing them out. 
I'd say chances are 10 - 1 someone in a chair will get up to thank you and then you can grab their chair...


----------



## IHT

seagarsmoker said:


> Bring a cab of pre 94 habanos and start handing them out.
> I'd say chances are 10 - 1 someone in a chair will get up to thank you and then you can grab their chair...


if i rolled like you LOL guys, i'd be able to swing it... i guess i'll have to get by on my dashing good looks (which won't be too far).


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Man, I don't know why I torture myself reading this thread :c I'm making my reservation for next year right now.


----------



## filly

:r Hope you can make it next year. I'll smoke all your gars for you this year.


----------



## dayplanner

Da Klugs said:


> My wife's parents 50th wedding anniversary is on the 2nd. Am sending a few things for fund raising.
> 
> Poker should get them on wed-Thursday.
> 
> Wanted to make sure you folks knew about one of them. I think it could be the single largest fund raiser in the entire event.
> 
> Contents:
> 
> One shrink wrapped Cremosa Cubana.
> 
> Charity Thoughts:
> 
> Pledge a $ amount per puff for Poker to smoke it. This could raise big bucks for a worthy cause. In fact, I'm sending 2 just in case you can guilt Mo into matching the effort.
> 
> I'm in for a buck a hit to start the process.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time.


Charity is a good thing Dave... but you sure have a way of making it sick and twisted. u


----------



## OpusEx

All packed and ready to go  Headed to the airport in a few hours, see ya all soon!


----------



## WillyGT

Im confirmed . I am gonna go saturday from Palm Desert to LA and back to Palm Desert, so i wont be able to stay very late, but i will be there early and hang out . Im so nervous i wont be able to spit out a word (as usual haha). Just be patient with me cause i am shy around new people, just imagine with new people that doesnt speak spanish haha. really forward to meet all of you guys.


----------



## MoTheMan

WillyGT said:


> Im confirmed . I am gonna go saturday from Palm Desert to LA and back to Palm Desert, so i wont be able to stay very late, but i will be there early and hang out . Im so nervous i wont be able to spit out a word (as usual haha).


You're always welcome to crash on my couch if you like.
I think Bruce has the spare bedoom.


----------



## seagarsmoker

OpusEx said:


> All packed and ready to go  Headed to the airport in a few hours, see ya all soon!


Ditto, heading to the airport in 1/2 hr.


----------



## poker

howdy ,
This is drill/kerry !
well i reckon the fun has begun!
I'm sittin here at pokers desk writting this got in a few hours ago 
we went to lunch then had a smoke now pokers taking a nap 
(lightweight)
i'll see you all that are coming over the next few days

k


----------



## IHT

can't wait, i land in LAX at 2:30 friday.... woohoo.


----------



## Havanaaddict

poker said:


> howdy ,
> This is drill/kerry !
> well i reckon the fun has begun!
> I'm sittin here at pokers desk writting this got in a few hours ago
> we went to lunch then had a smoke now pokers taking a nap
> (lightweight)
> i'll see you all that are coming over the next few days
> 
> k


Kerry, It must be 3:00 that is pokers nap time :r


----------



## poker

***yawn***

ok, Im awake now.

Klug's... the box arrived today & thank you so much. Those Cremoras or whatever they are look....well... uh...nice LOL :r


----------



## MoTheMan

Hey, you guys can't be having all the fun.

I'm coming by.


----------



## Bruce5

Clothes packed.
Cigars packed.
Flying out tmrw.
Mo picking me up.
See some of you Thursday night, 
the rest at the Pre-Herf.
Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## IHT

what are the bets that Bruce5 just repacked his cigars after we got off the phone? 

you should run for governor of Mass, bruce, you can't decide on anything, can you?


----------



## Bruce5

100%


----------



## Brandon

Kerry, don't forget to give Robmcd a big sloppy kiss. Lynn requested it!


----------



## DarknOily

Imma comin'!  bringin' chocolates................


----------



## Barrythevic

Well it has officially started, the SoCal VI Pre, Pre Pre herf was a wonderful time. Great Cuban food and some nice cigars with Jody, Kerry, Jessie, Jenny, Bill and of course Kelly.

Looking forward to the Pre, Pre herf later today.

See you all there!!


----------



## SigEpGF

I don't think I'll be able to make it on Saturday for the herf, but where's the pre-herf on Friday, and post-herf on Sunday??

SigEpGF


----------



## CgarWyzrd

SigEpGF said:


> I don't think I'll be able to make it on Saturday for the herf, but where's the pre-herf on Friday, and post-herf on Sunday??
> 
> SigEpGF


Pre Herf is at Kelly's house. Post herf is in the San Fernando Valley @ Barry's house.

:w


----------



## cigarflip

Barrythevic said:


> Well it has officially started, the SoCal VI Pre, Pre Pre herf was a wonderful time. Great Cuban food and some nice cigars with Jody, Kerry, Jessie, Jenny, Bill and of course Kelly.
> 
> Looking forward to the Pre, Pre herf later today.
> 
> See you all there!!


Can I join you guys on your pre-pre-pre-pre-herf? :r

Larry


----------



## poker

A few of us will be on the patio tonight Larry. Feel free to join us. Tents, tables & chairs are arriving at 7:30pm.

Yesterday I started with a couple very nice cigars from Kerry. Early 70's Partagas & a RyJ from like the mid 80's. Awesome.


----------



## cigarflip

poker said:


> A few of us will be on the patio tonight Larry. Feel free to join us. Tents, tables & chairs are arriving at 7:30pm.
> 
> Yesterday I started with a couple very nice cigars from Kerry. Early 70's Partagas & a RyJ from like the mid 80's. Awesome.


Hmmm...with my terrible case of Asthma(I have to As ma wife if I can go.) :r


----------



## MoTheMan

IHT said:


> what are the bets that Bruce5 just repacked his cigars after we got off the phone?
> 
> you should run for governor of Mass, bruce, you can't decide on anything, can you?


*LOL*

That was after I talked to him. :r


----------



## robmcd

poker said:


> A few of us will be on the patio tonight Larry. Feel free to join us. Tents, tables & chairs are arriving at 7:30pm.


thanks for the warning kelly... i was going to come over tonite, but i think i'll wait until tomorrow. did you ever get the box of 1492s i sent you?

brandon- kerry told me that nobody kisses like you... i'm sure i couldn't take your place.

see yall friday nite


----------



## poker

Ok, were all set.

20 folks here already LOL


----------



## BMLawler

Smoke 1 for me guys!


----------



## coppertop

Well I'm all packed up. Cigars ready to go. Anxiously awaiting tomorrows flight. Can't wait to meet you all. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Barrythevic

Well the pre,pre herf was off to a flying start, the tent, tables and chairs actually showed up on time! 

We had 20 great people on the patio along with the newest member, a 6 month old Yorkie that Adam and Sherry brought all the way from NoCal.

CigarTexan, OpusX and Bruce5 made it along with the Springfield contingent for a fine time of great smokes, bad jokes and the general patio fun.

See you all tonight for the Pre Herf Friday gathering!


----------



## SigEpGF

Fellow SoCal BOTLs,

Since I'm a newbie here at CS, I heard about the herf just a couple of weeks ago, and I tried and tried, but unfortunately won't be able to make it out this weekend. 

Please enjoy one, or two for me! 

GF :u


----------



## IHT

coppertop said:


> Well I'm all packed up. Cigars ready to go. Anxiously awaiting tomorrows flight. Can't wait to meet you all. See you tomorrow.


mike, your two packages showed up this morning...
---------
i'm leaving for the airport in an hour or so.


----------



## Matt R




----------



## cigarflip

Fun pre-pre-herf last night...  


Is it 4:00 PM yet? I'm ready for the pre-herf!


----------



## filly

Woohoo! Bout to leave the house with CigarTexan, OpusEx, Mr.Filly and me. Been baking up a storm this morning for all my fellow B/SOTL. I'm bringin' pecan maple scones, double chocolate chip cookies, and brownies for tonight and tomorrow it's creme puffs in the early morning! Going on about 5 hours of sleep and hoping the adrenaline, coffee, and nicotine will keep me up! See you guys real soon! (God I hope traffic is light today! :z ) Oh yeah and I almost forgot, a HUGE @ss pot of homemade corn chowder with crabmeat! WOOHOO boys, here we come!  :z


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Color me jealous Filly ...............

Seriously though, all you SoCal Gorillas/FOG's/and visitors have fun and know that everybody who couldn't make it will be smoking one for you guys tonite.

HAVE FUN!!!! - and take pictures


----------



## Hbooker

Ok It's on...

2:15 am Coffee - Shirt - pants 

THe final checklist prior to the roadtrip

OPT TheKidd and myself alre just aboutto launch on a journey to the mecca of SoCal - we will post updates as things go..
Wayne wanted to bring some more Lars but I said Naw if you really want one Im sure Kelly will let you have one of His...LOL
So he pouted a few minutes and rebeled in the fact that he still had a wallstreet for the Dorah auction.

See ya Soon SoCal


----------



## MoTheMan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Color me jealous Filly ...............
> 
> Seriously though, all you SoCal Gorillas/FOG's/and visitors have fun and know that everybody who couldn't make it will be smoking one for you guys tonite.
> 
> HAVE FUN!!!! - and take pictures


Wouldn't worry much!

We'll be sending you a small bombe of gifts & pass cigars to make up for it.


----------



## pnoon

Galaga, SDmate, and I will be on our way in about an hour. See you magillas soon. 

In the words of Flounder (Animal House), "This is gonna be GREAT !!"


----------



## gorob23

Wow doesn't start to cover this event!!

Kelly, Charlton, and All the rest of the guys thank you for welcoming me. Great to meet Fhilly, Mo, greg list goes on and on. And Jess the tamales were just as good for breakfast.
Thanks again and can it really be better today ? I don't know but I'll find out :w


----------



## Barrythevic

Well, I finally woke up this morning after the pre-herf festivities that lasted until 12:30 this AM!!

We had over 30 people show up for wonderful Spam Misubi for lunch and then fantastic tamales for dinner!

Way too many people to single out for a great time.

Only two more days of herfing to go, hope to see everyone tonight!!


----------



## MoTheMan

GAWD!!

12:15 and already about 25 people sitting here on the Patio herfin', and talkinn', & eatin', and drinkin'. :u :w

Personally, I 'm feeling a little sick this morning . . . naw, NOT FROM SMOKING CIGARS, but from *all* the food I ate yesterday.  * [LOL]*

.
.
.

Well, back to the deck to finish off that RG Panetela Extra (Mmm).


----------



## drill

MoTheMan said:


> GAWD!!
> 
> 12:15 and already about 25 people sitting here on the Patio herfin', and talkinn', & eatin', and drinkin'. :u :w
> 
> Personally, I 'm feeling a little sick this morning . . . naw, NOT FROM SMOKING CIGARS, but from *all* the food I ate yesterday.  * [LOL]*
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Well, back to the deck to finish off that RG Panetela Extra (Mmm).


--------------------------------------------------------

Personally, I 'm feeling a little sick this morning . . . naw, NOT FROM SMOKING CIGARS, but from *all* the food I ate yesterday.  * [LOL]*

Lightweight! = mo
hey ratt! you SUCK!
bwahahahaaa!
having a great time 
And mo doesnt look sick i think hes just fishin fer sympathy!
though he did win the spam musabi eatin contest yesterday!
then to top it off he followed it up with a plate ful of brownies!
( just kiddin)
hes just a lightweight!

k


----------



## MoTheMan

It was the brownies that did it!

GAWD, I must have eaten more than anybody here. Lost count of how many I had. (LOL)

Just took a 20min. nap though. Now I'm all charged up & ready to go again. :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX

MoTheMan said:


> Wouldn't worry much!
> 
> We'll be sending you a small bombe of gifts & pass cigars to make up for it.


Wow!!!! No need to Mo, but I won't turn it down  I really wish I could've been there but I know you guys are having an awesome time.....

Maybe you should take it easy on the pastries Mo :r
Although I love Spam Musubi's.... my wife makes 'em all the time. I could eat a TON of them. Glad you won the contest though Mo LOL

You guys have a rockin' time and I'll give you guys a call in a little while.

XXX


----------



## MoTheMan

Sorry you couldn't make it and all but . . . I hate to say this . . . I heard that there may be a couple of cruise missles ready to launch heading in your direction in a couple of days.


----------



## SigEpGF

You're all a bunch of lucky lucky dogs. Smoke a big ISOM for me.

GF :u 

Happy 4th of July, everyone!


----------



## Bikenic

Hey Barry or any of the So Cal Crew.

Need Help, I'm seriously hoping you guys see this in time. So sorry I missed So Cal Mega-Herf VI today. But I find myself free for a few hrs tomorrow on Sunday 7/03/05 and was hoping to make the post Herf at Barry's place. Just wondering if you would/could shoot me the address and or phone number. 

Besides, who's Barry gonna sell that last XXXL T-Shirt too. LOL

Jim Johnson / Bikenic from OC / Maximars.

Please send E-mail:

Bikenic netscape net

JJ


----------



## gorob23

What a Great group of People. Kelly, excellent job and ALL the gang . Thank you so much for having me and raising such nice greeen for a great cause...The Deck Is Open to any of you guys whenever You want !

Al I said goodbye to you but you were a cleaning the system after those Lars :u 

Happy 4th thanks again

Rob


----------



## Barrythevic

What a day/night!!

Great time was had by all! Wonderful food by Carlos (Thanks Bro!) fantastic cigars and conversation! We lasted until 1:30 this AM until Kelly kicked us out.

The highlight of the evening had to be Big Al smoking 2, 3 year patio aged Lars cigars down to the nub for charity!!! These 2 cigars were hanging in the rafter beam of the patio for 3 years!!! I'm sure some of the many pictures will be making their way onto the boards soon! Words cannot describe the scene! :r 

Big props to Al for actually going throgh with it! Here's looking at you u 

Big thanks to Kelly for opening his house to all of us once again!!


----------



## Barrythevic

Hey Jim the Viking!

Long time no see, sent you an e-mail when I got in this morning.

Hope you can make it!!



Bikenic said:


> Hey Barry or any of the So Cal Crew.
> 
> Need Help, I'm seriously hoping you guys see this in time. So sorry I missed So Cal Mega-Herf VI today. But I find myself free for a few hrs tomorrow on Sunday 7/03/05 and was hoping to make the post Herf at Barry's place. Just wondering if you would/could shoot me the address and or phone number.
> 
> Besides, who's Barry gonna sell that last XXXL T-Shirt too. LOL
> 
> Jim Johnson / Bikenic from OC / Maximars.
> 
> Please send E-mail:
> 
> Bikenic netscape net
> 
> JJ


----------



## poker

Once again, I thank all of those who showed up & joined us for our 6th annual event. It was a lot of work from a lot of folks but it was all worth it.
Thank you to all of you folks who sent in & brought raffle & auction items. It was a grand success. A fantastic assortment of food & desserts, an unreal quantity of fine cigars, and best of all were the quality of folks that attended.
There was definitely no shortage of laughter either.

My only hope is that you all had a great time & will join us again in 2006.

Thanks go out to all of you gorillas who make the trek from near & far to be with us this year. Lots of new faces & lots of new friendships were forged I'm sure. There's nothing like actually sitting down & chatting with someone face to face from the boards you have come to know over time. It's something very special. This is another SoCal event that will not be soon forgotten.

Special thanks go out to those who generously supported this event once again:

Bargain Humidors
Baranow Cigars
Coca-Cola
SoCal Patio Posse
& all the Club Stogie Members & guests

Once again, on behalf of myself & the entire SoCal Patio Posse,

Thank you one & all for your support, friendship, & astounding generosity

Kelly/poker


----------



## poker

...also a big thanks to Palio as well for their support!!!!


----------



## IHT

uploading photos as we speak.

don't have time to name/rotate them, but you get the idea (i'll do it later).


----------



## pnoon

IHT said:


> uploading photos as we speak.
> 
> don't have time to name/rotate them, but you get the idea (i'll do it later).


Great photos from a great event. The SoCal crew put on a top notch party. Good cigars, good food but best of all, good people.

Poker, Thanks for your hospitality. Hope to hook up with you guys one Saturday night soon.

And thanks to the rest of the crew who did so much to put this event on. I'm already looking forward to next year.

Peter :w


----------



## SVTNate

Thank you to everyone who attended, and made Socal 6 such a great success. It was lots of fun, and I hope everyone had as good a time as I did. A special thanks to Kelly for hosting, and all his hard work putting this together. It's hard to believe that another year has gone by, but thankfully Poker's Patio Posse is still going strong and so many great new people have joined us (and put up with our shennanigans). 

A special congratulations is due to Coppertop and IHT for coming out of the closet at our herf, and bringing the love of the Aryan Brotherhood to Gardena. Deputy Darkness aka Blacktastic appreciates it, as do all our Mexican friends.

(ps **** IHT)

(disclaimer.... IHT and Coppertop are not Aryans, I guess you had to be there)


----------



## galaga

SVTNate said:


> ....................
> A special congratulations is due to Coppertop and IHT for coming out of the closet at our herf, and bringing the love of the Aryan Brotherhood to Gardena. Deputy Darkness aka Blacktastic appreciates it, as do all our Mexican friends.
> 
> (ps **** IHT)
> 
> (disclaimer.... IHT and Coppertop are not Aryans, I guess you had to be there)


 :r Are you sure? I thought he was goose stepping pretty good there. Thanks to all for a time well enjoyed. Great to meet and share some fun with friends old and new. How's the adoption papers going on Al's (?) son? That kid won more cigars, he won't have to mow the grass or take out the trash for the rest of the summer. And Kelly, you want me to send you some more ball markers? Or did you find your nuts? :tg


----------



## SDmate

thanks Poker & your crew for putting on such great event.
The food was awesome ,thanks lunchbox for slaven over that hot plate for so long.the potato chips were unfriggnbelievable I think I had 3rds & 4ths yum.
I also have to thank IHT for gifting that last stick,as we(pnoon&Galaga &I)had planned on leaving at 6pm,but we were convinced to stay for the auction &smoke another cigar.I'm glad we stayed ,but I think Filly wished we had left,what year were they again Filly, don't blame me it was the guy in red hat.LMAO 
once again thanks, to Kelly & all who were involved in the herf, a great time was had by all.


----------



## poker

For those that were not there, the "filly wearing the buttnugget inside helmet"
was a result of, that during the auction someone asked filly what year was the 5 cigars that were being auctioned. Filly blurted out loudly* "98!"*. The crowd took that as a 98.00 bid.
We all gave her the option of the $98.00 bid standing, or to wear the helmet.

Guess what option she took? :r

LOL! Thanks for being a good sport filly!!!!


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> I think Filly wished we had left,what year were they again Filly, don't blame me it was the guy in red hat.


Red hat ?? What red hat?


----------



## SDmate

yeah I was guna say the man in the funny red hat. but I have distant relatives from Liverpool so I'm sort of a fan.


----------



## coppertop

SVTNate said:


> A special congratulations is due to Coppertop and IHT for coming out of the closet at our herf, and bringing the love of the Aryan Brotherhood to Gardena. Deputy Darkness aka Blacktastic appreciates it, as do all our Mexican friends.
> 
> (ps **** IHT)
> 
> (disclaimer.... IHT and Coppertop are not Aryans, I guess you had to be there)


ROTFLMAO....thanks Nate, it was a great time. Great to finally meet so many people who have helped me along my way, and so many more that I was hoping to meet. Wish we could have had a few others show up, but they were there in thoughts. Had a great time being part of the Aryan Botherhood , but really, the Socal Patio Posse had everyone in stitches. Look forward to next yr.


----------



## filly

Damn, those pics are just wrong!!! You guys suck! :fu :r Another fantastic year at SoCal VI with tons of great food, great friends and incredible sticks! My tongue feels like sandpaper today! ack! Thanks go to Poker and the crew for once again making it another successful herf. Got to smoke some unreal smokes, shared lots of laughs (although I think I was laughed at more than with! lol) and met a few new faces I've been wanting to meet. Thanks to OpusEx and Cigartexan, OPT, HBooker, and TheKidd for staying at our place and making the event twice the fun! Lookin forward to next year already!

PS, IHT, Just remember, revenge is best served cold! :w


----------



## coppertop

I think the pics are great Jen   LOL....I believe we all got laughed at, but you with the hat on was the best. Thanks for sharing all those wonderful smokes Jen. Really got to try some fabulous sticks because of it. What a great group of people. Great to meet you all


----------



## MoTheMan

coppertop said:


> I think the pics are great Jen   LOL....I believe we all got laughed at, but you with the hat on was the best. Thanks for sharing all those wonderful smokes Jen. Really got to try some fabulous sticks because of it. What a great group of people. Great to meet you all


I still haven't finished that H. Upmann that Drill gave me last night.
I think I'll smoke it on the way to the beach!! 

Happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## gorob23

:u Jen you just proved that teachers do it with class  Ok Gang, you guys all live close enough to the Deck so I hope we see you soon.
Thanks again
Rob


----------



## cigarflip

Whew....what a week! Been smoking since Thursday night and it was a pleasure to meet all the out-of-towners. Great meeting IHT, Bruce5, Coppertop, Opusex, and a lot of other club stogie members. Great to see Kerry, Jack and Jody again. 

Great job by the gang and of course what a superb job Kelly did. My hats off to you guys. Jesse, Fridays food is the bomb. Carlos, awesome food as always. I have to call you one of these days so you can cook at my house.  

Filly, a couple of questions...1. How far along are you? 2. What year is it?  

Can't wait for Socal 7. I just told the wife, everything can be scheduled on all the weekends of the year except for the 4th of July.


Great event and thanks to everyone! 


Larry


----------



## Brandon

cigarflip said:


> Great meeting Opusex.
> 
> Larry


Exactly what kind of "cigar" did Marc give you to smoke???


----------



## Bruce5

My first SoCal Herf was simply the most fun I have ever had with this hobby. 
It was all about the people. Finally being able to put a face to a name was
the best part. The laughing, the getting to know people and the sharing of
knowledge and experience was wonderful. My wife really got a kick out of
IHT's picture of my hair.

It was also all about the cigars. Upon arrival I was given "the cigar" I have
been searching for over a year. I got real lucky in the raffle and a little out
of hand in the auction. The fact that the money raised goes to charity is
further proof of what kind of people put this on. At the post-herf I was able
to sample some of my dream cigars. 

Special thanks to the SoCal crew for all their hard work.
Thanks for having me.
See you next year.
Bruce5
...


----------



## linusvanpelt

Finally made it back to Flagstaff after attending the SoCal herf VI.

As the only AZ rep, I'm glad to report that the hospitality, food, company and cigars were all great. I got so many gifts - I was overwhelmed (love those Epi 2's!!). Lasc-XXX and SlimDiesel - sorry you couldn't make it. I'll have to give a full report at Kscotty's herf in a couple weeks.

It was great to meet Poker (great hospitality), IHT/Coppertop (thanks for the ride!), Bruce5, Mo, Filly, WillyGT, GoRob23 (thanks for the jacket), Gabe, CigarTexan, the SoCal gang, and everybody else.

Hopefully the AZ Herf will be a prestigious...someday.

Thanks again Kelly and all!


----------



## WillyGT

This is the first big herf i have attended and it was GREAT!! I had lots of fun and really had a great time. Thanks to Poker and all the SoCal crew for hosting this great event. Filly, those cookies were awesome, i just couldnt stop eating them , I think theyare the best cookies ive had. Great to see again the people I already knew(Galaga, Gabe, SDmate) and meeting a lot of new people, IHT, Coppertop, Poker, MO, Filly, Bruce5, Linus, Pnoon, Drill, OpuxEx, Soulskater, and all the So Cal crew. 
This are just a few names, cause EVERYONE was so great, eventhough i dont speak english that easily, I could talk to anybody and feel as comfortable as home . I had a GREAT time and definetly will be back for the next one. Next time i will try to be there the whole weekend.

Poker thanks again for your hospitality it was a great event.


----------



## kansashat

Looks like you guys had a great time. Maybe I'll make it someday when I'm old & gray.......wait a minute.....ah, well.

thebananacreampiewasjustmean!!!


----------



## Matt R

Well, you guys still suck...... :w 

Looks like a great time was had by everyone. Sorry to have missed it. First time in the last five years that I got to see Illinois on the 4th and let me tell ya', not much different than the 5th... LMAO!

BTW, I heard Ralphantor is a skinny-ass now.... I wanna see pictures... I don't believe it... :r


----------



## Ralphanator

Matt R said:


> Well, you guys still suck...... :w
> 
> Looks like a great time was had by everyone. Sorry to have missed it. First time in the last five years that I got to see Illinois on the 4th and let me tell ya', not much different than the 5th... LMAO!
> 
> BTW, I heard Ralphantor is a skinny-ass now.... I wanna see pictures... I don't believe it... :r


Matt don't get your Panties in a Bunch!! I'm still a Fat **** just not at Fat!! I was 286 lb at So Cal V I'm down to 215lbs @ 5' 6 3/4' I'm still A Fat ****!! :SM


----------



## calistogey

Had a great time as well. It was a pleasure meeting you guys. To all those who participated and made this one such a success, my hat's off to you.  
I just can't believe it's over. Oh, well until next year.


----------



## Havanaaddict

Well another one is in the books and as usual it was FRICKING OUTSTANDING!!! Good food, good people, and good times were had by all. It was great to put a face with a name IHT, Bruce5, Coppertop HBooker , And it was great to see Kerry, Jack ,OpusEx (Marc) and Jody again. Being one of the members of the crew to see how much fun you all have makes all the work worth while!!!  I know as we sit back on the patio the memories of SoCal VI will be a part of are weekly talks!!! From the falling over laughing times (insert Jenny’s name here) :r To the moving moments when Poker offered up for auction the last cigar Gordon (CashCow) gave to him before he passed away. And being the great brothers and sisters you guys are donated over $200 for him to keep it!!!  
Things like that make this all worth while and a BIG THANKS TO POKER for opening up his home again this year!!! 
Thank you all for coming out and I hope to see you all again next year. :w


----------



## MrsHuminie

We are back home safe and sound and we had a wonderful time as usual!

Once again... great friends, great food and great smokes!

Thanks to everyone for making Chewie (my little yorkie) feel so welcome!

See you all next yr.... unless we hook up with Filly and MrFilly before then!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Still going through post-SoCal herf withdrawals here.
Fifth SoCal I've attended, and as usual, a great time! 
Jen, sorry, but I'm, still smiling over the '$98' bid.... 
It was great seeing everyone again (insert -> by everyone, that means I can't remember all your names).  
Thanks Kelly for opening up your house and patio for all of us to have a good time. 
The food was so good, I had no room left in this belly for cake Saturday night! 
Jack and Marc - are you sure you guys have more than one cutter??? :tg :tg 

Had some excellent cigars shared with great folks for 4 days. Couldn't ask for much more than that.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again next year, if not before at LOLH V. :w


----------



## MiamiE

looks like a lot of fun guys


----------



## MrsHuminie

And Jody.... thanks for luggin those awesome smokes all the way to Calif just for me. You know you rock!!!!

Not to mention how awesome you were with Chewie.


----------



## filly

MrsHuminie said:


> And Jody.... thanks for luggin those awesome smokes all the way to Calif just for me. You know you rock!!!!
> 
> Not to mention how awesome you were with Chewie.


We still wanna see the pics from last year lady!


----------



## seagarsmoker

MrsHuminie said:


> And Jody.... thanks for luggin those awesome smokes all the way to Calif just for me. You know you rock!!!!
> 
> Not to mention how awesome you were with Chewie.


You are welcome. Yeah, those joyitas are so heavy... :tg

Chewie was great! Showed pics of him to Julianne last night and Little Bit (our dog) wanted to play with him...


----------



## MrsHuminie

filly said:


> We still wanna see the pics from last year lady!


I figured I would unpack first... then find last yrs pics! LOL. Gotta go through the other computer to find them. But never fear.. it is actually on my TO DO list girl!


----------



## Danimal

Are there pictures up?


----------



## drill

Hell,
I'm still here!
the gals went down to the beach so im gonna head over to kelly's here in a bit and then we can finish off whats left after the pass around 
we had at barry's on sunday
yesterday went to the pacific aquarium man was it cool
and hit the beach(redondo) for the fireworks!
the fog rolled in and you couldnt see the fireworks just the glow below the fog lmao.

once again thanks to all and as allways i am having a great much needed vacation

k


----------



## IHT

DKim81 said:


> Are there pictures up?


yes. you obviously missed the link.


----------



## cigarflip

drill said:


> Hell,
> I'm still here!
> the gals went down to the beach so im gonna head over to kelly's here in a bit and then we can finish off whats left after the pass around
> we had at barry's on sunday
> yesterday went to the pacific aquarium man was it cool
> and hit the beach(redondo) for the fireworks!
> the fog rolled in and you couldnt see the fireworks just the glow below the fog lmao.
> 
> once again thanks to all and as allways i am having a great much needed vacation
> 
> k


You could have called me Kerry. I was at the pier last night watching the fireworks and smoking some cigars.


----------



## zemekone

Nice Picts IHT! Im so pissed that i missed it! Im still stuck in the land of the giant mosquitos and expensive ISOMs: Canada... I know when I get back ill have stories for days from the Kelly and the rest of the So Cal Crew...Miss you guys!


----------



## IHT

i haven't had time to really comment on the event (hell, i'm already in Tennessee on another business trip).

what a great event to attend. it's an event. the proceeds go to a charity that can make a difference, the SoCal crew provides a great atmosphere (even if they found a new favorite target... it was hilarious) and terrific food. the auctions, the raffles (jody won the IHTOP shirt)... 

i didn't get enough photos of everyone, but there were so many people to talk to, so many cigars to smoke, so many things to bid on (and get outbid on).

i won't even begin to mention everyones names, i enjoyed talking to everyone, even NATE, for the brief moment in time. <--- i think he's jealous, as Jesse and Bruce found love (they can "catamaran" together), i think Nate felt left out. :r 

Al smokin those nasty, rock hard, pieces of cat feces for charity... at the same time!!?? 

the entire event was amazing. i'm glad i got to come out and see what a real "herf" is like to attend.

FINALLY got to meet the guys on this board that have given me such great advice (and great cigars). there are a ton of kick ass people who aren't active members of this forum that i got to meet that i'm thankful for. i will have to come back next year (even my wife said she might make it out - and not just to prove the SoCal crew that the Aryan Nation is STRAIGHT!!) lol.....

i could go on for days... i think i've gone and looked at the photos about 5 times myself.

oh, cigarflip, you can stop clicking on my signature line to "view post" now... it won't work! :r nice meeting you.


----------



## seagarsmoker

IHT said:


> i haven't had time to really comment on the event (hell, i'm already in Tennessee on another business trip).
> 
> what a great event to attend. it's an event. the proceeds go to a charity that can make a difference, the SoCal crew provides a great atmosphere (even if they found a new favorite target... it was hilarious) and terrific food. the auctions, the raffles (jody won the IHTOP shirt)...
> 
> i didn't get enough photos of everyone, but there were so many people to talk to, so many cigars to smoke, so many things to bid on (and get outbid on).
> 
> i won't even begin to mention everyones names, i enjoyed talking to everyone, even NATE, for the brief moment in time. <--- i think he's jealous, as Jesse and Bruce found love (they can "catamaran" together), i think Nate felt left out. :r
> 
> Al smokin those nasty, rock hard, pieces of cat feces for charity... at the same time!!??
> 
> the entire event was amazing. i'm glad i got to come out and see what a real "herf" is like to attend.
> 
> FINALLY got to meet the guys on this board that have given me such great advice (and great cigars). there are a ton of kick ass people who aren't active members of this forum that i got to meet that i'm thankful for. i will have to come back next year (even my wife said she might make it out - and not just to prove the SoCal crew that the Aryan Nation is STRAIGHT!!) lol.....
> 
> i could go on for days... i think i've gone and looked at the photos about 5 times myself.
> 
> oh, cigarflip, you can stop clicking on my signature line to "view post" now... it won't work! :r nice meeting you.


Yep, won the shirt, just don't know what to do with it yet.
Might hang it up in the garage to chase critters away!


----------



## cigarflip

IHT said:


> oh, cigarflip, you can stop clicking on my signature line to "view post" now... it won't work! :r nice meeting you.


Hi Greg. Nice to meet you too! :fu


----------



## poker

LMAO :r


----------



## Danimal

IHT said:


> yes. you obviously missed the link.


My bad.


----------



## soulskater

Its taken me a bit to write something, but here goes. 

First I want to thank all those that came out from everywhere to join us. If not for you guys that make the trip it would just be another saturday night on the patio. Its always good to see the familiar faces from the previous years and to be able to meet (make fun of) new people as well. Special thanks to IHT, Copportop and Bruce. You guys took alot of abuse but didnt run away crying. Mike, Gregg please let us know when the Stormtrooper wedding is! And to Bruce the Gypo, I hope your wife understands about you being my new girlfriend.

It was a another great event that couldnt have have been a success without all of our visitors, so MANY THANKS to all those who showed up, its always great to host a herf for you guys! Please come back again.

A shout out to the best crew out there, Poker's Patio Posse! You guys are the best.

love, peace and chicken grease.

jesus saenz
(future pulitzer prize winner)


----------



## IHT

i just had to say, "HEY RALPH!!!"


----------



## Huminie

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to add my thanks to the SoCal crew for another job well done! This was my 5th SoCal herf having only missed the very first one and I have to say each and every one has gone off without a hitch. You guys make throwing major herfs look easy and most of us know this is simply not the case. If it wasn't for your hard work and dedication these things would have fizzled off years ago!

I would also like to thank you all for consistently offering a warm welcome. You have always made me feel like one of the 'posse', and have made MrsHuminie feel the same way as well. Even little Chewie felt right at home with all the 'big boys'!

It was great seeing lots of familiar faces, and getting to know a few new ones!

My hat's off to the entire SoCal crew and everyone who showed up and made this herf another classic SoCal event to be remembered!

And now back to scrubbing my brain of the horror it witnessed when TurboAl smoked those aged lars...and partook in some extraciricular activities. u


----------



## filly

Some pictures from the herf. These are from Thursday and Friday. If you look carefully, you can locate the Lars that Al will smoke on Sat! lmao

Enjoy folks! More to follow!

http://photobucket.com/albums/a117/filly_green/


----------



## seagarsmoker

filly said:


> Some pictures from the herf. These are from Thursday and Friday. If you look carefully, you can locate the Lars that Al will smoke on Sat! lmao
> 
> Enjoy folks! More to follow!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/a117/filly_green/


Very nice pics Jen - thanks for sharing! 
:w


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Awesome pics everyone....... really makes you feel like you're part of the action.

Thanx!


----------



## hollywood

Great pics by Both Jen and Greg. Wish things would have worked out so that I could have come out. If I would have know I was going to be off work; I certainly woul dhave planned it that way. Looks like you all had a blast! Hope I can make it next year. Maybe I'll see some of you over at LOLH or Dave's place.


----------



## MoTheMan

Sweet pics filly.


----------



## WillyGT

Great Pics Filly , I wish i had taken a camera.


----------



## cigartexan

:u WOW! I want to send a big thanks out to Kelly and the SOCAL crew for putting on the No.1 Herf on the planet, SoCal VI was the best ever!! I had such a blast again this year smoking great cigars with the greatest group of people. Thanks to Filly and Mr. Filly for putting me up, you guys are wonderful hosts. 

It was great to see everyone again this year...to many to name, but you know who you are. And to my two buds Marc and Mark......Is it 'go-time' again :tg BTW Jody, I think we got a few cutters around here somewhere  Great to meet some of the newer/older faces as well from here. Bruce5, IHT, Coppertop, WillyGT and Gabe, it was great to finally meet you guys.

The Dowrah auction was too much ****ing fun (and $$$) as usual!! 

Al, you may need your head examined in a few weeks  Hope it all works out bro...


----------



## Bruce5

To answer IHT's question on his set of pictures... 
What is in Bruce5's hair?
...


----------



## Havanaaddict

Hey Jack I am tyring to make it to LOLH I hope you will be there  And yes It will be GO TIME :w I am looking for some old stuff now to bring :r It was great getting to know you and Marc better


----------



## IHT

bump, cuz it deserves it since the "crash"....


----------



## MoTheMan

IHT said:


> bump, cuz it deserves it since the "crash"....


Yeah baby!!


----------



## SigEpGF

When's the next big herf?


----------



## gabebdog1

SigEpGF said:


> When's the next big herf?


next year


----------



## calistogey

No reason we can't have a (smaller) big herf.


----------



## MoTheMan

calistogey said:


> No reason we can't have a (smaller) big herf.


Las Vegas?!


----------



## Aaron

Missed 2005. Wondering if 2006 is also planned for 4 July weekend -- which would be a bummer for me since I'm going to be camping with my Cub Scout son in the Sequoias that first weekend in July.

I'll be having a great time... just different.

The Sunday AFTER July 4 (which is a Tuesday this year) would be great.

I want it all!


----------



## E. Bunney

BUMP, for all the new guys to attend.


----------

